# Best Homemade Tools >  Homemade rifling tool for barrels

## Clinton

A short video that shows two homemade tools to create a third one.



I can answer questions on any of them :Smile:

----------

baja (Mar 25, 2020),

byates (Dec 6, 2022),

cagiva (Sep 10, 2022),

ChasT (Aug 17, 2022),

digout (Dec 25, 2019),

Doc (Dec 8, 2014),

durrelltn (Aug 19, 2022),

EnginePaul (Aug 17, 2022),

greyhoundollie (Mar 25, 2020),

gunsgt1863 (Feb 1, 2018),

high-side (Mar 24, 2020),

Inner (Mar 24, 2020),

kbalch (Dec 8, 2014),

MetalDesigner (Dec 11, 2014),

Moby Duck (Jun 8, 2018),

nova_robotics (Aug 21, 2022),

Oroblanco (Feb 26, 2017),

Paul Jones (Dec 22, 2014),

Resident114 (Jun 1, 2022),

RetiredFAE (Aug 17, 2022),

thehomeengineer (Feb 9, 2018),

tom petersoin (Mar 11, 2016),

Tuomas (Jun 24, 2016),

txrascal (Jan 3, 2016),

wolfpaak (Aug 18, 2022)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Clinton! I've added your Barrel Rifling Tool to our Metalworking category, as well as to your builder page: Clinton's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Barrel Rifling Tool  by Clinton 

tags:
welding, gunsmithing

----------


## Hotz

Clinton Congratulation excellent jig ..  :Clapping:   :Rocker: 

 :Hat Tip:

----------


## DIYer

Great video, Clinton! Saw some pretty cool ideas.

----------


## Doc

I like that initial 'threading' thingy Clinton. The re-purposed what-ever-it-is  :Hat Tip: 

Doc

----------


## Christophe Mineau

Hi,
Yes, same for me, the threading idea is great, I will keep that, and also the way you flute your reamer is really inspiring, I didn't have the idea to weld it temporarily while grinding it, that's the idea ! 
And also your adjustable reamer with the set screw and bit welded at the bottom, that's also a great idea !
Thanks for that !
Christophe

(question what kind of welding do you use, is it MIG ?)

----------


## Clinton

> I like that initial 'threading' thingy Clinton. The re-purposed what-ever-it-is 
> 
> Doc



Ahhh, the coil winding tool. I wound a double spiral coil to be used as a cold water condenser using it. The coil is depicted briefly in the video.

----------

Doc (Dec 10, 2014)

----------


## Clinton

> (question what kind of welding do you use, is it MIG ?)



Yes, it's a little Lincoln 220V with an argon/co2 mix.

----------


## MetalDesigner

Well Done!! :-)

----------


## kbalch

Hi Clinton,

An awesome project, as well as an interesting and useful homemade tool! Your Barrel Rifling Tool is the 'Tool of the Week'!

You'll be receiving one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts:



Let me know (via PM) your size, color choice, and mailing address. We'll get the shirt in the mail to you directly.

Congrats!

Ken

----------


## Altair

Poor man's rifling tool with FANTASTIC results! Very well done Clinton.

----------


## Scrollsawer61

Great video. We'll done.

Barry

----------


## Paul Jones

Hi Clinton,
This is a very clever and creative method that can be adapted to other projects. In addition, the slot cutting jig has given me another idea for how to cut a thin slot without using a surface grinder.
Paul

----------


## Clinton

> Hi Clinton,
> This is a very clever and creative method that can be adapted to other projects. In addition, the slot cutting jig has given me another idea for how to cut a thin slot without using a surface grinder.
> Paul



I'm working on an attachment for my angle grinder that will do crude machining work. The fixture depicted was a quick fix for what I wanted to accomplish. The accuracy was okay for the job. I think the idea could be really improved upon. Keep us posted as to what you come up with.

----------


## Paul Jones

Clinton,

I am looking forward to seeing your angle grinder adaptation “invention”. 

I might be able to use it. I have been watching the videos at the “The Tool and Die Guy” website by Phil Kerner (I became a lifetime member last year). Phil shows a technique that I want to use. However, his tool modification process requires a surface grinder to cut a thin and 0.25” deep horizontal slot into the front face of a typical surface gage (e.g., a Starrett No. 57A). This slot is used for a thin and slightly rounded piece of tool steel to be inserted into the slot and held by friction (high precision not needed but there must be only one high spot along the thin tool steel front). When this type of modified surface gage is used with a test dial indicator, it is possible to very accurately (within a few 0.0001”) test a machined object for being vertically square relative to the horizontal plane of a surface plate and provide measurements for machining (or grinding) to make it square. 

I am looking for a way to grind the thin slot without using a surface grinder.
Thank you for your posting your ideas.

Paul

----------


## Okapi

You've made a difficult choice, not easy to domine !
The first length of turn models as you made in metal were made in 18th wild parts of America in wood for the rifling of Kentucky or such flint rifles, it is a publication about that published on Historical Armmaking technology booklets.

----------


## kbalch

This thread has been moved to the Must Read subforum. Congrats (and thanks) to Clinton for making such a valuable contribution!

----------


## Jamman

Love the Idea and concept I was thinking a rifle button attached to some allthread in the same frame powered by a drill or hand crank ??? just thinking out loud :Smash:

----------


## Jamman

:Head Scratch: well I guess with no replies I am yapping to myself LoL crazy this can not be so hard a gun drill reamer with a spiral button drill bit with spines a twisted reamer somthing any machinists gun smith tinkers help aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh lets make this tool

----------


## Clinton

I've upgraded the rifling tool somewhat. Slightly easier on the back and the results are substantially better.

----------

Paul Jones (Feb 9, 2018)

----------


## Clinton

> Love the Idea and concept I was thinking a rifle button attached to some allthread in the same frame powered by a drill or hand crank ??? just thinking out loud



Funny you should mention that. Check my latest post. And apologies for not responding. I don't get on here much and don't seem to get emails when there's a post.

----------


## Clinton

This is a reply :Hat Tip:

----------


## Clinton

And here's a finished barrel that's been polished with lapping compound. In fact the grooves are packed with it in this photo. That has been scrubbed out.

----------


## kali

thanks this is my 1st gun club . i have a delta 3d printer and a tritium reactor ,

----------


## thehomeengineer

Congratulations on getting HMT of the week. Great video 
Thank you for sharing
The Home Engineer

----------


## JeffEck

I am curous, is there a standard rate of twist or? If someone was to have it twist more per inch, would the projectile spin faster and be more accurate? Asking out of ignorance. Beautiful work!

----------


## Okapi

Twist is a complicated relation between bullet weight, barrel length, caliper, distance to be accurate, you can have a .455 muzzle-loading rifle with a long twist which is more accurate than a rapid twist hunting .30 modern rifle, it's just a problem of what you want as result. ;-)

----------


## hemmjo

> I am curous, is there a standard rate of twist or? If someone was to have it twist more per inch, would the projectile spin faster and be more accurate? Asking out of ignorance. Beautiful work!



Here is some information on  rate of twist.

----------

EclecticNeophyte (Oct 20, 2022)

----------

